# MUMBAI | Lodha Venezia | 68 fl x 2 | U/C



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

http://www.lodhagroup.com/venezia.com/index.php











Lodha


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

By Coolguyz


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

More renders

*Hafeez Contractor
*


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Update! -*



Coolguyz said:


> http://postimage.org/


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

pretty nice design! Mumbai will be a forest out of 200m+ towers in a few years :cheers:


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

September 










November


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

52 floors completed


jinka sreekanth said:


> Around 52 floors.
> 
> photocopyright Makeovers by Dhruvi


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

IMG_6741_Lodha Venezia by Mark Fitch, on Flickr










IMG_6742_From back of Hilla Tower by Mark Fitch, on Flickr


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

photocopyright beeclicked


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

is the twin tower on hold?


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

An older image from July

photocopyright towering goals


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

Photo cc: Towering Goals
X posting
Current status : Completed
The second tower can be seen rising as well.


----------

